# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Quan họ Bắc Ninh - Ẩm thực - Văn hóa Quan họ

## khachsanphusonbacninh

*Văn hóa quan họ là một nét đẹp độc đáo trong sinh hoạt văn hóa cộng đồng của người Bắc Ninh. Từ hàng trăm năm nay, khách thập phương nói đến Bắc Ninh không thể không nói đến quan họ và ngược lại. Người cả nước đắm say Quan họ bởi tiếng hát đậm đà, thắm thiết, bởi nếp sống thanh lịch của con người nơi đây được biểu hiện từ lời ăn tiếng nói đến sự nền nã trong giao tiếp giữa con người với nhau.
*
Khu ẩm thực văn hóa Quan họ được xây dựng theo lối nhà của quan chức, địa chủ trong thời phong kiến gồm gian nhà giữa và 02 gian nhà khách hai bên bằng gỗ xoan được trang trí bằng những họa tiết tinh xảo với những bức hoành phi, đại tự, những câu đối cổ, những bộ sập, trường kỉ...tạo nên một kiến trúc độc đáo rất riêng ở vùng đất Kinh Bắc mỗi khi quý khách có dịp về thăm vùng quê quan họ.

Tại đây, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của Kinh Bắc và nhiều vùng miền đất nước. Không những thế, Quý khách còn được nghe các liền anh, liền chịu trong những bộ quần áo mớ ba, mớ bẩy, yếm thắm, dải đào, nón thúng quai thao cả những làn điệu dân ca quan họ đằm thắm, mượt mà ca ngợi non sông đất nước, tình yêu đôi lứa...

Với đội ngũ lễ tân chuyên nghiệp, trẻ đẹp, lịch sự, hiếu khách, chúng tôi luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách khi tìm đến đây và Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy được những gì độc đáo, thú vị trong văn hóa ẩm thực, được tìm về với âm nhạc truyền thống của quê hương.
 

Và khi chia tay với khu ẩm thực văn hóa quan họ, Quý khách vẫn không khỏi  bồi hồi lưu luyến tỏng lời ca giã bạn :

"Người về em vẫn trông theo
Trông nước nước chảy, trông bèo bèo trôi
Người về em dặn người rằng
Đâu hơn người kết, đâu bằng đợi em" 




*Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Trung tâm du lịch văn hóa thể thao Phú Sơn*

Địa chỉ : Phố Phúc Sơn - P. Vũ Ninh - TP. Bắc Ninh  
Điện thoại: (84-241)3871222 / 3871999 * Fax: (84-241)3871555  
Email: phusonresort@vnn.vn

Website: Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Du lịch Bắc Ninh - Quan họ Bắc Ninh - Casino, massage, xông hơi, Karaoke Bắc Ninh - Phú Sơn - phusonresort.com, Khách sạn Bắc Ninh, Khách sạn ở Bắc Ninh, Danh sách khách sạn Bắc Ninh, Thông tin khách sạn tại Bắc Ninh, Khach san B
Website: Bảo tàng Cổ Vật, Đá Quý, Cây cảnh Phú Sơn
Website: CÔNG TY GIẤY VÀ BAO BÌ PHÚ GIANG - GIẤY BẮC NINH - GIẤY KRAFT - GIẤY DUPLEX - SẢN XUẤT GIẤY KHỔ LỚN



Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Du lịch Bắc Ninh - Quan họ Bắc Ninh - Casino, massage, xông hơi, Karaoke Bắc Ninh - Phú Sơn - phusonresort.com, Khách sạn Bắc Ninh, Khách sạn ở Bắc Ninh, Danh sách khách sạn Bắc Ninh, Thông tin khách sạn tại Bắc Ninh, Khach san B - CÔNG TY GIẤY VÀ BAO BÌ PHÚ GIANG - GIẤY BẮC NINH - GIẤY KRAFT - GIẤY DUPLEX - SẢN XUẤT GIẤY KHỔ LỚN - Bắc Ninh - Khách sạn Bắc Ninh - Khách sạn 4 sao Bắc Ninh -  Ẩm thực Bắc Ninh -  Cây cảnh Bắc Ninh - Đá quý Bắc Ninh - Làng nghề Bắc Ninh -  Công ty du lịch Bắc Ninh - Vui chơi giải trí Bắc Ninh - Nhà hàng Bắc Ninh - Casino - massage - xông hơi - Karaoke - Công ty giấy Phú Giang  - Đồ cổ Bắc Ninh -  Nhà hàng Bắc Ninh  - Sản xuất Giấy DUPLEX  - Sản xuất Giấy KRAFT

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Quan họ Bắc Ninh đúng là di sản văn hóa của thế giới . Nét riêng văn hóa của một vùng quê không lẫn vào đâu được

----------

